

Show HN: Built a social network where your friends can't see your posts - victorology
http://www.chinchin.co/
I noticed I had reduced my posts to Facebook because I was self-conscious about what people would think. At the same time, I had an urge to post so I could receive validation by way of likes.
======
dh9kim
This concept is interesting. Haven't tried it out yet but will be interested
to see what kinda of activities I get on here.

If your friends aren't on there then you're basically showing your stuff to
everyone? So these new people might become your friends... If they do become
your friends, does that mean you filter them out as well?

Would love to hear the thought behind this ;)

~~~
victorology
Yes, your posts get shared to everyone but your friends. If you have friends
of friends on the service, you will see a feed of just that group.

We currently use Facebook to build the social graph so if you become friends
on Facebook, that person would be filtered out. Later, we plan on
supplementing this with the address book as well.

------
suvozit
Why not 'Sharing things anonymously'? Giving user a secret pen name or
internet username to publish post.

------
jpetersonmn
I don't get it. If you're friends don't see what you post, why have the
friends then?

~~~
victorology
Your friends list tells us who we shouldn't show your posts to.

I came up with this concept because I noticed I was getting satisfaction from
receiving likes on my posts but was sharing less and less because I didn't
want my friends thinking, "yet another food photo."

~~~
jpetersonmn
So this is like a facebook app? Or you can use it independently without
facebook?

~~~
victorology
It's currently a Facebook app but we plan to offer other avenues of
registration soon.

------
dkim91
very unique concept. I like the idea

~~~
victorology
Thank you for the feedback!

